# Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?



## schaumburg4 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mir bei meiner letzten angelbestellung eine Flasche sensas Aromix Canal gekauft und ich möchte jetzt gerne von  euren erfahrungen mit diesen sensas aromix mitteln hören.
Will sowas unbedingt mal ausprobieren!
Gruß Schaumburg#6


----------



## Borusse (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Hallo,
ich habe mir bei meiner letzten angelbestellung eine Flasche sensas Aromix Canal gekauft und ich möchte jetzt gerne von euren erfahrungen mit diesen sensas aromix mitteln hören.
Will sowas unbedingt mal ausprobieren!

Hi, 
Du hast es Dir doch schon gekauft, dann probier´s doch einfach aus.
Es ist aber genauso gut oder schlecht, wie alle anderen Aromastoffe von anderen Firmen auch.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## schaumburg4 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

ja schon aber ich möchte wissen ob ihr da vielleicht ein paar tricks zu habt und in welches futter ihr das einmischt!? 
 gruß Schaumburg


----------



## worker_one (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Ich gebe das Aromix mit in das Wasser, mit dem ich das Futter anmische, damit es sich (das Aromix) besser verteilt.

Menge mach ich immer nach Gefühl.|kopfkrat 
Ich schätze aber mal so 1-2 Esslöffel Aromix auf den Liter Wasser.


----------



## schriever (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Ich benutze Aromix immer als Geheimwaffe wenn nicht mehr viel geht. Mache mir dann einen Futterballen der im inneren eine schöne Aromix füllung hat. Das animiert die Fische fast immer  zum beißen.

Hier ein Beispiel
http://schriever.galerie.ag/44457.750911/
war ein Tag an dem die Fische einfach nicht wollten. 
Dank Aromix konnte ich dann noch den einen oder anderen Brassen fangen während mein Kumpel (seine Fische im blauen Sack) fast leer ausging


----------



## schaumburg4 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Boahr das ja echt heftig viel viel Fisch,..mich würde es freuen wenn ich soviel im ganzen jahr fangen würde (vom gewicht her), welche aromen hast du genau?


----------



## schriever (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

hehe, hab an dem Wochenende über 60 kg gefangen. Das war der Tag an dem (nichts) lief ;-)
Hatte n bissl mit Sensas Produkten experimentiert.
Das bester Ergebniss (27,5kg) konnte ich mit "Sensas 3000 Match Brassen"  + Paniermehl  + Maismehl und  Brasem von v.d.e erziehlen. Aromix  (Geschmacksrichtung Brasem) kam am Ende des Tages auch noch zum Einsatzt. Hat dann noch nen großen Karpfen an die Futterstelle gelockt. Mit der Picker hatte ich diesem allerdings nicht viel entgegen zu setzten....
Ansonsten Angel ich meistens mit Top Secret Produkten.


----------



## Krüger82 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Schriever hat recht, das Aromix funzt bei ihm fast immer!Kann das sagen,denn die blaue tüte gehört zu mir!!:c


----------



## schaumburg4 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*



schriever schrieb:


> hehe, hab an dem Wochenende über 60 kg gefangen. Das war der Tag an dem (nichts) lief ;-)
> Hatte n bissl mit Sensas Produkten experimentiert.
> Das bester Ergebniss (27,5kg) konnte ich mit "Sensas 3000 Match Brassen"  + Paniermehl  + Maismehl und  Brasem von v.d.e erziehlen. Aromix  (Geschmacksrichtung Brasem) kam am Ende des Tages auch noch zum Einsatzt. Hat dann noch nen großen Karpfen an die Futterstelle gelockt. Mit der Picker hatte ich diesem allerdings nicht viel entgegen zu setzten....
> Ansonsten Angel ich meistens mit Top Secret Produkten.



|uhohha wie viel :k darf ich fragen an welchen gewässer und mit welcher montage ihr fischt?


----------



## schriever (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Angeln in der Treene (schleswig holstein).
Meistens mit ner ganz normalen durchlaufmontage und Birnenblei (15 gramm). Wenn die Strömung einsetzt muss man auf 40-50 Gramm hochgehen.


----------



## espelkamper (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Was willst du mit den ganzen Brassen?Ehrlich nichts gegen Russen aber sowas machen die Russen in unserem Nachbarverein ständig und wundern sich das sie nicht mehr viel fangen.Du hast doch bestimmt keine Großfamilie zu versorgen.......................Da fällt mir echt nichts mehr zu ein.


----------



## schriever (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Erst nachfragen dann urteilen. Ich wohne im Storchenparadies Bergenhusen. Dort gibt es eine Storchenaufzuchtstation mit kranken Störchen. Die müssen versorg werden!
In der Treene gibt es jede Menge Weißfisch. Es muss sogar jedes jahr eine große Menge Weißfisch entnommen werden.
Zu deinem Beitrag fällt mir auch nicht mehr viel ein.  #q#c#d


----------



## worker_one (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Mir auch nicht!:v

Zurück zum Thema!
@schriever
Ich verwende auch das Aromix Brassen!#6
Und deine Futtermischung stimmt auch fast mit meiner überein.

Man kann mit Aromix auch Partikelköder pimpen! Mais z.B.:q


----------



## schaumburg4 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

wenn man die Treene bei google sucht sieht der Fluss aber ziemlich klein aus, der muss dann aber einen übelst hohen Fischbestand haben wo bekommt man da tageskarten und so?
gruß Schaumburg


----------



## schaumburg4 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

und wie ist dein mischverhältniss bei fertigfutter+paniermehl+maismehl und Brasem?


----------



## schriever (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

http://www.beepworld.de/members/schriever878/treene.htm

Hier mal ein Bild von der Treene, so hast nen Eindruck wie der Fluss bei uns ausschaut. Allerdings sollte man nicht mit den Erwartungen dort hingehen unmengen an Fisch zu Fangen.
Ich treffe dort oft auf Urlaubsangler die leer ausgehen. 

Ein Beispiel

http://www.angelberichte.de/Angelerlebnisse/Angelerlebnisse_2001/angelerlebnisse_2001.html

Schau dir mal den 3ten Bericht an über die Eider und Treene. Die beiden sind meistens recht erfolgreich, haben in der Eider und Treene über 1 Wochen allerdings fast nichts gefangen. Die Treene ist ein recht eigenwilliges Gewässer und hat ihre Launen. Ich Angel jetzt über 12 jahre in der Treene und weiß 
wie man hier Angeln sollte. Deswegen Fange ich meistens recht gut.
Als ich letztens die knapp 30 kg gefangen habe saß neben mir eine ca. 15 Köpfige Jugendgruppe. Alle zusammen haben nicht so viel gefangen wie ich allein. Möchte damit nur verdeutlichen das es hier absolut keine Garantie gibt viel zu fangen.

Gastkarten bekommt man bei den jeweiligen Vereinen die die Treene gepachtet haben. Kommt halt drauf an wo man genau Angeln möchte. Falls du ernsthaftes Intersse hast kann ich dir da Adressen oder Tel. nummern geben.

Mein Futter:
1 kg Fertigfutter
1 Kg Paniermehl
100g Maismehl
1 Eßlöffel Brasem
1/8 Liter Maden

Sonst wirds mir zu teuer. 
Für Wettkämpfe muss man natürlich anders anmischen.
Mfg Schriever


----------



## schaumburg4 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

im angelbericht 1 ist der gevattersee 2 der ist jetzt von unserem angelverein gepachtet worden. Also optisch eine augenweide, habe dort aber selber noch nicht geangelt^^
Gruß schaumburg


----------



## Krüger82 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Die Treene ist im Oberlauf sehr schmal und flach!!2m breit und durchgeh tiefe!Bei uns unten ist sie zwischen40 und 60 m breit und bis 4m tief!


----------



## schaumburg4 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

sind in der treene auch barben vorhanden? und wie siehts so mit dem raubfischbestand aus? (ich weiß das ist friedfischforum und so aber egal)...
Gruß Schaumburg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

ich fische nichts mehr von sensas  da es viel zu übertäuert ist es gibt bessere produckte im preis und wo fäniger sind, fische sehr gern van der eynde produckte ,  mische meine flüssigkeiten immer mit wasser und dan  kommt mein grundfutter mit den zusätzen dazu


----------



## schaumburg4 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

aber van deer eynde ist doch garnicht "viel" billiger, habe gestern mal ein paar bolies von mir (pfirsich, von mosella)mit einer käseraspel ganz fein geraspelt und das ist jetzt grob mehlig,...bringt es was wenn ich mir etwas davon in ein geruchsneutrales futter untermische?(riecht sehr stark nach pfirsich)
Gruß schaumburg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

kauf dir lieber nen 20kg sack fertig futter(grundfutter) gibts überall für ca 20€ und dan kannst du zusätze rein hauen in pulver und flüssig form das bringt dir eh mehr wie fertig gemischtes futter zu kaufen wo das kilo ca 4 euro kostet


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

die van der eynde produckte  sind billiger wie sensas und fängiger


----------



## schriever (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Muss dir recht geben ronnywalter. Kaufe die Sensas Produkte auch nur wenn sie um 50% Reduziert sind.
Für 2 € das kilo hat man dann ein Top Futter!
Van den Eyde kommt mir nicht mehr in Eimer ( nur noch Konzentrate) hab mit dem Fertigfutter sehr sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

@ Schaumburg: Klar kann das was bringen, aber riesen Sprünge wirst damit nicht machen. Probiere einfach mal verschiedene Futtersorten aus. Oftmals wird das Futter auch überschätzt. Sehe es nicht selten das Leute ein gutes Futter haben aber 3-4 Meter von ihrem Futterplatz enfernt Angeln. Dann bringt das beste Futter nichts....


----------



## worker_one (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*



schriever schrieb:


> Muss dir recht geben ronnywalter. Kaufe die Sensas Produkte auch nur wenn sie um 50% Reduziert sind.
> Für 2 € das kilo hat man dann ein Top Futter!
> Van den Eyde kommt mir nicht mehr in Eimer ( nur noch Konzentrate) hab mit dem Fertigfutter sehr sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.



Das ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich kann z.B. mit Mosella rein garnix (an-)fangen.
Ich fische fast nur noch mit v.d.E.



schriever schrieb:


> @ Schaumburg: Klar kann das was bringen, aber riesen Sprünge wirst damit nicht machen. Probiere einfach mal verschiedene Futtersorten aus. Oftmals wird das Futter auch überschätzt. Sehe es nicht selten das Leute ein gutes Futter haben aber 3-4 Meter von ihrem Futterplatz enfernt Angeln. Dann bringt das beste Futter nichts....



Genau so sieht das aus!
Geil sind auch die Futterbälle Marke Streufeuer. Und dann wundern sich die Leute warum sie so wenig fangen.|uhoh:


----------



## Scholli79 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Hallo Ihr Flavour Spezis |supergri

Hab auch mal ne Frage zum Aromix von Sensas, kann man das auch zum Aufsprühen auf den Futterkorb verwenden? Muss man es dann verdünnen? #c

Gruß Marcel


----------



## worker_one (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*



schriever schrieb:


> Mache mir dann einen Futterballen der im inneren eine schöne Aromix füllung hat. Das animiert die Fische fast immer  zum beißen.



@Scholli79
Dann müsste das Aufsprühen auf den Futterkorb auch funktionieren.
Ich würds unverdünnt benutzen, aber in Maßen.
Teste doch mal und schreib dann mal wie´s gelaufen ist.


----------



## Scholli79 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Alles klar, werde ich morgen machen (wenn es nicht zu doll regnet  )

Gruß Marcel


----------



## schaumburg4 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

muss ich mir mal überlegen ob ich mir mal sonen 20kg sack kaufe aber sicherlich nicht im internetshops, da das porto da fast schon so viel kostet wie der sack selber^^
Gruß Schaumburg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

ich bezahl immer so um die 28€ porto ist schon drin im preis, schriever @fische ja nur  die zusätze von ihm und die sind unschlagbar da kommt sensas nicht ran


----------



## Scholli79 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Hallo...
habe das Aromix Brasem am Wochenende mal ausgibig getestet. Habe es pur in einen Zerstäuber gefüllt und auf den Futterkorb gesprüht. Und siehe da... die Brassen scheinen es zu lieben. War ein voller Erfolg, ich habe innerhalb einer knappen Stunde ca 15 ordentliche Brassen gefangen. Aromix Hat ab jetzt einen Stammplatz in meiner Kiepe #6

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Krüger82 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Dann man Petri!!!
Immer guten fang mit dem "Wundermittel"!!!


----------



## worker_one (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

Sauber Marcel #6

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Test mit 2 Ruten zum Vergleich. Eine mit und eine ohne Aromix...


----------



## Scholli79 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

@ worker_one
ja, da hast du recht... werde das demnächst mal testen, bin mal gespannt |rolleyes
Was ich aber jetzt schon sagen kann, ich denke ich hätte auch ohne das "Wundermittel" gut gefangen, da die Brassen zur Zeit gut beißen. Was allerdings auffallend war, wenn der Köder nicht besprüht war dauerte es ein wenig länger bis der nächste Biss kam, es kann also ganz gut sein, dass die Brassen den Köder durch den aufgesprühten Lockstoff schneller finden. Teilweise kamen die Bisse sofort nach dem der Korb am Grund ankam, was bei uns doch eher die Ausnahme ist (zumindest beim Fischen auf Brassen)...
Ich werde weitere Testergebnisse posten 

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

das liegt warscheinlich daran weil du auch  mit brassenfutter gefischt hast, und es sie so auch schon  anzieht. versuche mal mit freunden zu fischen jeder auf brassen  und testet mal euer futter und sprays und du wirst dich wundern was für überaschungen kommen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

hab an nehm wettfischen   des erst dan mal germerkt  das die bisse zimlich abnehmen wenn alle das gleiche fischen.es gab mal von sensas  das orange zusatzt pulver für brassen und seit des nimmer gibt fange ich nimmer so gut wie früher jetzt habe ich wieder eine neue futter firma wo es  verkauft  und es ist sogar billiger und fängiger


----------



## schaumburg4 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

hi leute
so ich hatte das ganze wochende jetzt Pfingstzeltlager mit meinem verein aber es war grauenhaft zu stippen, eine laube ging mir nur an den haken . Ich habe verschiedene lockfutter ausprobiert(mal mit hanf, einmal extra sweet,Aromix Canal) habe immer fein gefischt und ausgelotet, mal 18er haken, mal 12er haken mal tiefer mal flacher. ABer das war ziemlich deprimierend :-( 4tage lang nur eine laube. Naja dafür aber nen Mittelmäßig guten Breitkopfaal (60cm), Bis Dann!!
Schaumburg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*

mit was hast du den geangelt ?? mit der kopfrute??


----------



## schaumburg4 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Sensas Aromix?*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> mit was hast du den geangelt ?? mit der kopfrute??


ja auch aber sich ahtte alles dabei,..mal mit der match,mal mit der kopf ,..sogar grund....


----------

